

Show HN: Valentines 2014 Custom OSX app - pnathan
http://valentines2014.upside-down-research.com/

======
pnathan
Hey HN,

I built the initial app for my wife and decided I'd put it out there as a
small product for others. The sales process is very "MVP" and manual right now
(email & paypal), but besides that, I'm happy with the app itself.

If you'd like a demo or have questions, shoot me an email.

Thanks, Paul

